# tadpole stuck in time



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i have a nikita tadpole that has reached a good size but never popped back legs. i have had it for a couple of three months now. i have had other tadpoles come and develop into frogs while this one just swims around content to be a tadpole. 
any info on why?

thanks,

AG


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Iv heard the phrase forever tadpole before. I have had a few in my treefrog tads in the past. one went as long as alomost eight months before showing some backleg formation then dead.


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

There have been a few posts on here of tads that lived for a few years. They look alien like.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a good one. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/43776-r-i-p-my-2-year-old-tad.html


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

There are a number of potential causes for these issues, including issues with the thyroid or decreased sensitivity to the hormones. There isn't a lot of information on this in the literature as it is hard to get enough tadpoles to use as a study. 

Ed


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i had one of these. he was hatched out in december of last year, lasted until last month. he finally did develope legs, but had severe sls, and some sort of facial deformety as well 

jamie


----------

